# Are things starting for me now??



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry Oink!!

It's me again!!     

Yesterday, I spent about 4hrs with sharp pains under my ribs / top of bump which seemed to come in about 15min intervals and last for about a minute or so, increasing in intensity during this time. I later got lots of low down AF-type pains and bachacke too. I was also absolutely knackered all day!! They didn't feel like the BH's I have had in the past.

Today, I've got backache and some AF-type pains as well as lots of clear CM. I've also had a few sharp pains that feel as though they are coming from my cervix when Im up and about. 

Im not due to see my mw til next week when Im 40wks. Im just curious as to what is going on!! 

Mandy xx 

p.s: Give my love to Emilycaitlin xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

every pain from now on, is likely to be doing something, in the right direction. It may be that the pains you are having are chortening your cervix, waiting for the big contractions to dilate your cervix.

Take it easy, have as many baths as you need and try to get some sleep, even if you have a couple of paracetamol, but also stay active, encourage your babys head to put pressure on the top of your cervix to help the contractions to kick in

Keep me informed

Take care x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks huni!

I've been spending lots of time on my birth ball!!    I feel as if I've been preggers for FAR too long now!!   

Having lots of backache now and feel very restless too. Baths don't really help now as the water isn't deep enough and DH keeps forgetting to steal me some blutack from work!!     A shower is still good tho.............

Will let ya know how I get on!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Oink,

Just to let you know, I gave birth to baby Charlie on Sunday. He was born at 6.50pm and weighed 7lb 12oz.

Thanks for all your help and advice.

Mandy xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations xx


----------

